# My R33 GTR Development Thread. (includes girls in hotpants)



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I bought the car back in September last year of Scoobster (Del) up in the North East. Skyline Smile The car was pretty much stock apart from the following:-

Apexi Induction Kit
HKS Downpipes
HKS Hi-Power Silent Exhaust
Standard Boost
Decat
Splitfire Coil Packs
Iridium plugs
Twin forge BOV's

Couple of pics from weekend (with the splitter back intact after a slight altercation! )...



















Back in November last year she made 365hp and 350hp on two different dyno's, all on 0.7 bar, so thats what i'm starting with. 










Since the sale of my house and getting rid of the missus  i've been putting a few bits in boxes when i can (i'm only 24 LOL and you know how expensive this game is!!)

Last month i swapped the exhaust system for a Trust Power Extreme II (Cheers Chaz!) And while its bl00dy loud, i think it has helped with spool up and maybe released one or two horsees. Also put on an ARC Rad panel, Greddy boost gauge and Bee*R Rev Limiter

So here's some of the bits ive been buying:-






































Other parts are currently in the post :smokin: 

Additions will be:-

Nismo Super Coppermix Twin plate clutch with lightened flywheel
Bee*R Rev Limiter
HKS Hard Pipes - AFM to Turbo
Apexi Power FC
Greddy Profec B Spec II Boost controller
Redline Heavy shockproof gearbox oil

As the parts arrive i'll stick them up, there are a few things en route that should make a bit of a difference :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan . The car is booked in with Paul (ex Garrett R&D) at TDI North/System R in Warrington (he has a Type R with around 800hp without the nos thats plumbed in  ) on Wednesday next week for the work to be done and see what numbers she pulls.

Cant wait!

Thanks for looking.

Ben


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Looks great....
Bet you can't wait for Wednesday.
Are you still going to Rising Sun this weekend ? I was looking forward to seeing your motor.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

No i'm desperate to get it in mate! Wouldn't mind having a nosy at your motor to TBH, its a beauty! Just currently working out how feasible it will be for me to go over there, currently using it as a daily to Stoke and back (500 miles a week  ) so will have to see how the cash situation is when i get the final quote back from Paul. Hopefully should be able to make it though!


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh, goodies :thumbsup: 

If you don't mind me asking, who supplied the front splitter, and is it carbon or just "shiney" black ?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Supplied by EP Racing matey, the fit is bang on and yes its carbon


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Supplied by EP Racing matey, the fit is bang on and yes its carbon


Thanks, I thought it was :thumbsup: 

you don't happen to have a few more pics showing it on the car, it looks as if it "sticks out" the front a bit (if you now what mean :chuckle: ).

EDIT : just found the other threads and more piccies !


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

looking good dude :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

You have PM.



Mick


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers Mick, replied matey 

More parts arriving in the next few days!!!! I'm like a kid at Christmas! LOL


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

really excellent ben.
i am getting envious of all that redline gear oil.

p.s.- do you have msn messenger?


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Looking good Ben! What are your aims for the car long term?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

In the long run, i'd like to turn it into a drag car that can still run on the street. I dont have the money (yet LOL) to build something along the lines of the Lemon or the RIPS cars but thats the kind of direction i'm wanting to head in. Obviously we are talking in the next few years rather than months.

I'm looking to take it up to around 500hp with good torque figures while the internals are still standard over the next few months, then go for a rebuild and some bigger figures. Not really interested in tracking it although i wouldn't mind a go once or twice. Probably best to do it whilst the car is still at a reasonable power (~500)

I know it will be a lot cheaper to go out and buy a ready built car but i think it will be good for me to learn to use the power fully at each stage. There may come a point when i just buy a RIPS engine.... 

I think i've got the launch almost right, will just need a bit more practice as i wind up the power. To be honest i'm still so far away of reaching what the car is capable of in the corners but hopefully a day with CATDT in a few weeks will sort that out


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Light-R said:


> really excellent ben.
> i am getting envious of all that redline gear oil.
> 
> p.s.- do you have msn messenger?


Opie oils on here can do it for you mate at a good price, send oilman a PM if you want some! Sorry bud, dont have messenger but i'm on here most of the time anyway LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

great ben.
just for a chat.
im at work right now, but when i get home we'll talk.
been registered in opie oils website and must say, that i probably wont buy fluids anywhere else (living in portugal helps on this decision)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Definatley mate, top service!

Well, just been out hunting on my local stomping ground and i've just had a run in with a Ferrari 360, he won  i think they are 395 hp and maybe 1300kg? if thats true then i didn't do so badly at all, only started pulling away in 4th. It did sound seriously nice though, from what little noise there was left over the good ole straight six banshee LOL

Roll on next week and more boosty boosty boost!!!!!!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

no worries ben.
portuguese figures, state that the modena throws 400bhp, and weights 1295kg.
that, and the fact that it is a V8 NA with an awesome powerband and midrange torque, i reckon that pulling 4th gear might give an advantage to the ferrari as it has 6 speed, and the 5th for example is shorter than ours.

my maths (and they are good, as i have around 34.556.010 hours of pulling with modenas in my ex-evo...NOT) say that you did really good. maybe if the pull was 3rd or 2nd you could do a little bit better. clutch kicking or brake boost would put you in front i believe, altough i do not advise the first
=)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, HKS fuel pump is now in, its a lot quieter than the stock one. Paul found that the original wasn't secured in the tank so had been moving around and had exposed the wires!!!! Looks like it had been like that for a while, i could have gone bang at any time! New CV boot on the nearside and boost controller is in. Turns out the tie rod ends are knackered so they will need doing too.

They didn't have a jack that they were 100% sure would hold the gearbox (they normally tune EP3's) so the clutch didn't get done. (probably due to me being half a day late turning up too LOL d1ck.)

R34 N1 turbo's have arrived in the post from Smokey (thanks buddy) off Tim Websters R34 then off the Taisan track car. HKS fuel rail en route from Matty @ Newera parts too.

Just need a FPR and injectors then the fuel system will be sorted.

No point in mapping the car until the turbo's etc. have been fitted so the powerFC is still in the box. Boost controller is wired in but not switched on and set up as yet, this will be done on 2nd June.

The restrictor ring is still in but i'm seeing boost of 0.83 bar max, on the boost controller and the boost gauge, strange, doesn't go above that though so i'm not too worried.

Will stick some pics up later on.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Just to keep you guys interested LOL (quick bonnet check afterwards to make sure no dents from you know who  )



















Fuel pump










:thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Glad Smokey sent you the turbos mate.

Your car looks awesome dude well done and good luck to you.


Mick


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers Mick, cant wait to get them on the car, good luck on Sunday mate.

Here's the puppies...


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

just how did you manage to get those angels on the car????
i really envy you smigzy... 
lucky git


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, just asked them! the one on the right was the most difficult to get 

Gos a few more pics knocking about i think, will see if i can find them....


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

"lol just asked them"
...
that easy huh?
i must really be as ugly as a lada niva


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Sounds like the short term goal is the same as mine. I'm going the GT-SS and cams route, though.




SmigzyGTR said:


> In the long run, i'd like to turn it into a drag car that can still run on the street. I dont have the money (yet LOL) to build something along the lines of the Lemon or the RIPS cars but thats the kind of direction i'm wanting to head in. Obviously we are talking in the next few years rather than months.
> 
> I'm looking to take it up to around 500hp with good torque figures while the internals are still standard over the next few months, then go for a rebuild and some bigger figures. Not really interested in tracking it although i wouldn't mind a go once or twice. Probably best to do it whilst the car is still at a reasonable power (~500)
> 
> ...


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


>


How's your front nearside suspension after that?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

andyneed4speed said:


> How's your front nearside suspension after that?


A chassis jig should sort it (bloody hell though, not hers)  















Smokey


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Is it just me or does everyone keep finding their eye drawn towards the Capri on the right and the old Mini in the background? Maybe I'm getting too old


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Rev, had far too many mini's myself already!

Smokey, i wondered where the suspension creak was coming from, the only jig she would have is dancing an irish one, straight out the door!!

Light, easy mate, just speak to the fattest one LMAO


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

So, Smigzy, when you fit the PFC, are you going to tune it yourself or get it professionally mapped? 

I ask as I just received mine the other day (still in its box - sad) and as my reputable tuner wants a full days tune (loads-o-money) to set it up, I'm considering doing _most_ of it myself. A local guy here with a 4WD dynapack dyno setup says he has a Datalogit and a pretty good map for a standard-ish GTR for PFC - so would be a good place to start....

p.s. sorry if I've thread hijacked. nice car & lucky bugger on the bits too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Mapping, definatley not mate, i tinker with a few things here and there but i wouldn't know where to start with mapping to be honest. Id love to be able to but it would definatley go pop. The guy who will be doing the mapping knows exactly what he's doing, and is definately not going to be ripping me off.

Cheers for the comments mate


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

NotoriousREV said:


> Is it just me or does everyone keep finding their eye drawn towards the Capri on the right and the old Mini in the background? Maybe I'm getting too old


Didn't even notice the Capri or the mini TBH. My eyes were drawn to the butt cheek on the left, the blonde in the middle and - due to the irresistible force of gravity (mass attracts) - the munter on the right


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

got more pics of them cheeks too, dont want to detract from the thread though LMAO


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Wot, no splitter?  

and speaking of splitters, how far up do that birds legs go? - WoW


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, nope, that was pre new splitter, all on now though.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

One from weekend at Japfest, courtesy of EdTurner.tv


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> .......


You may have to wipe the skid marks off the bonnet if she sat on your car


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

It wouldnt bother me in the slightest mate


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


>


That looks seriously uncomfortable anyway great ass shot:thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Why thank you  i got more too LOL

Well, it seems my serious tuning thread has deteriorated into ass shots! Ah well, probably get more views now!!! ha ha


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

that should do it



mook


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Why thank you  i got more too LOL


Well don`t waste anytime, get them posted


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, thread now totally ruined! (Like i mind!!)

Here we go chaps....























































Now thats yer lot :chuckle: :chuckle: :smokin:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> At least no one would have been stuck for a place to park there bike had the carpark been full...lol..
> 
> Cheeky cheeky sir...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


>


An odd looking line up me thinks


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Your not wrong there!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


>


Do you think anyone told fatty that they were wearing skin tight shorts


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LMAO, they're probably a pair of rugby shorts!


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

SmigzyGTR said:


>


The one on the left. Presumably they're fake like, but hubba hubba  :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Anyone care to 'shop chunky out of the pics, i'd be much obliged LOL


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

smigzy... i now officially hate you...


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LMAO, sorry mate!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Little blonde one is my favourite, perfect


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Shit man that ass shot is awesome. 

So how is the car lol


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i too have my gt-r in a pic with a gal.
nha nha nha nha mister.
have that.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

ferckin' keyboard... t's r's p's... all the same to my disgraced brain.
you got the point.
anyway, i want to see the new front spliter soon


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Madden said:


> Shit man that ass shot is awesome.
> 
> So how is the car lol


What car is that mate


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

jamesbilluk said:


> Little blonde one is my favourite, perfect


Mine too mate, turns out she's a friend of a friend :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Light-R said:


> ferckin' keyboard... t's r's p's... all the same to my disgraced brain.
> you got the point.
> anyway, i want to see the new front spliter soon


LOL, mate thats some funny sh1t, splitter pics here....



















:thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

booo car shot boring.  

What splitter is that mate loot sweey


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

but, isnt that the old one?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Nope, new one but the same one as i thought it suited the car so well so just bought the same again. Its by EP Racing, the fit and finish are great!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

when mine gets destroyed by a looney driving a uno 45s in some track day, i might buy one like yours. or like mine, but from the same place you did.
how much was it if is it possible to say


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Mine too mate, turns out she's a friend of a friend :thumbsup:


Bring her to Helsby or we'll whitewall your tyres (now where's that can of emulsion gone). Oh, and she'd better be wearing those hotpants - and not bring the munter with her


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Mine too mate, turns out she's a friend of a friend :thumbsup:



Should get to know her :smokin: :squintdan


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Splitter was £295 delivered.

Andy/James - will see what i can do LMAO


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Back on topic (for now  )

HKS Fuel rail being delivered in the next few days, currently on the look out for injectors and a fpr to suit. 

Just wondering if it matters what make injectors i buy and also the FPR? I know that most fpr's need an adaptor to go to the standard rail so will i need and adaptor to go to the HKS rail (unless its a HKS regulator i presume?)

Will the injectors go straight on or do i have to get HKS/Sard/Denso's? They're all the same aren't they?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Q: at what power level/injector size does the need arise for an adjustable FPR?

How do the stock FPR and Fuel rail go with an uprated pump and around 500hp?

Also, what size are the stock fuel lines, -6an?

Cheers


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

well i am running around 600hp i guess 
2530 's z32's 720 cc inj's etc etc and i have the standard fpr and rail with no issues i know off


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Great stuff, thanks Miragev, seems i can hold out from having to buy one for a few weeks then.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I 2nd that mate. 600bhp for a year now with stock rail and reg


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Good work, cheers buddy! Another £150+ towards fuel then


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh that will get you about 100 miles on todays prices mate. Buy yourself some hotpants


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LMAO, and do some "hodgie" style pics? Not sure m/any would appreciate that!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Dude, I've got a Nismo Adj FPR that I'm going to sell shortly, dont want much £ for it. Might have the adaptor too.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> LMAO, and do some "hodgie" style pics? Not sure m/any would appreciate that!


Send them to me and i`ll happilly model them.:thumbsup:


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Dude, I've got a Nismo Adj FPR that I'm going to sell shortly, dont want much £ for it. Might have the adaptor too.


you have pm


----------



## SilverMaT (May 30, 2008)

*R33 GTR*

Looks great, nice car...


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Never mind FPR's, etc. - we need more hotpants......

and I DON'T mean Hodgie or Smigzy  :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, she's gone in for her surgery today, should be picking her up on Friday with it all fitted and mapped and hopefully a small bill (NOT) LOL

Cant bloody wait to get her back, think i may have to give her a run out at the Pod on the 21st and 22nd, see how we get on 

Anyone want to have a guess at what figures she will give? At say 1.1bar?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

SilverMaT said:


> Looks great, nice car...


Cheers mate :thumbsup:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Anyone want to have a guess at what figures she will give? At say 1.1bar?


More than you got on Saturday  

360 ATW?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

That sounds about right, anywhere between 420 and 450 at the fly would do me fine!!!!!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

:clap: Nice work mate, mainly on the hotpant pics. 

Good luck with the project, and it was nice to meet you at millbrook.:thumbsup: 

I will defo stay tuned to the thread if it carries on with the 80% girls 20% car ratio.:thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers Rich, you taking the primera to the ring then? despite the bullying off your mates lol, ive got some more pics from weekend at JTS but my car aint in them so not sure if they are apt for this thread


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Cheers Rich, you taking the primera to the ring then? despite the bullying off your mates lol, ive got some more pics from weekend at JTS but my car aint in them so not sure if they are apt for this thread


Lol. Yeah I am mate, had a chat with Colin, he thought it was a top idea. Especially as I am going back in October, which or course will be in the 200.:thumbsup: 

Just hope to get my head around the place a bit better this time.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Well the alpine circuit at millbrook certainly gave me a taster of what to expect! think it'll be the 'ring in 09 for me, at least two more sessions with CAT before i do though!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

It is very simular, I nearly crashed there too.:nervous:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

On the alpine? I was sh1tting myself on the last lap, i was bloody flying, the quickest i have driven the Skyline, Nick said it was about 2 out of 5 pace wise!!!!! I'd like to see a bloody 5 LOL


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

lol, 2 out of 5.:chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Exactly LMAO!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> .....ive got some more pics from weekend at JTS but my car aint in them so not sure if they are apt for this thread


So how was Sunday at Silverstone and have the pictures got any hotpants in them?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

bloody great mate, got some great pics, a couple of hot pics to be posted too. 

I'll post them tomorrow  LOL keep you all waiting, by the way the car is back on Friday, incase you were interested LMAO


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, turbo's are coming off for the swap this afternoon, injectors are in, hardpipes currently being polished (sorry Roger LOL), clutch, flywheel and boost controller are all in, then mapping tomorrow  

CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> hardpipes currently being polished (sorry Roger LOL)


No worries mate, it'll save me a job :chuckle:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> ....by the way the car is back on Friday, incase you were interested LMAO


What car?  

We'll need another Helsby meet then to see the end result :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Well the next meet will be the go-karting on the 15th mate! counting the hours now!!!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Not long now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Well the next meet will be the go-karting on the 15th mate! counting the hours now!!!!


Well I'll have to come along and watch then


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Now collecting her tomorrow, Roger, you will have PM in a min mate.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I know it aint my car but hey!
:blahblah:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

V. nice :thumbsup: 

What is it about those tartan mini skirts.........?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I KNOW!!!! Ace aren't they !!

Well with the mapping finished today she made 480hp @ 1.2 bar, pretty happy considering. Just found a power steering leak though so that is being fixed tomorrow, oh well have to steal a daily driver for another few days.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> I know it aint my car but hey!
> :blahblah:


And far be it for me to either complain or split hairs (?).... but their not actually hot-pants either :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah bugger, rumbled by the Pornmeister General LOL


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

I was going to comment on the non-hotpants thing but how could you split hairs on that babe (drool, drool)

480hp - well done :thumbsup: 

I presume that was ATF - what was it ATW? - torque? (just to compare with Chaz's you understand).

Chaz tried to cure my "lack of boost" problem by fitting a fish tank bleed valve in my wastegate feed. Unfortunately it was a bit unstable so I took it out :runaway: 

Good news is that the turbo will make lots of boost - as we found out when we disconnected the wastegate feed entirely and the boost gauge hit the stops (above 1 bar) before I managed to get my foot off the fast pedal


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Not sure about torque yet, they just gave it a run up when they had 5 mins to get a ballpark figure, i'll get them to dyno run it when everything is running sweet. Apparently they have also had problems sorting the boost controller but thats sorted now. Just desperate to pick her up!

Glad your nearly sorted Andy, at least we know your turbo isn't f00ked!!!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Nice one mate, 480 should be ok, might be able to keep up with my old turd now.:thumbsup: 

Who knows, you might be able to make it to 3 out of 5.:runaway:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LMAO, i dont think the power was the problem last time buddy  

Shame i cant afford to eat now let alone go on the next one LOL


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> LMAO, i dont think the power was the problem last time buddy
> 
> Shame i cant afford to eat now let alone go on the next one LOL


Least your doing something about it mate.:thumbsup: 

I know what you mean, £375 is a lot of cash for me too right now, but I would love to go.....:nervous:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Off to pick her up       Lets hope the wallet dosen't get too much of a beating !!!!


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Almost got lost with the hotpant pics what the thread was about. Car looks very good!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Ben - what made you go for the Profec B rather than, say an Apexi AVCR - other than it being about £20 cheaper?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

£80 cheaper


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

*SHE'S BACK!!!!*

Right guys, collected her last night. She pulls well building boost from low down but then screaming towards the redline. Low boost is at around 1 bar and high boost at 1.2 although at 1.2 the car seems to start to drop off boost as it nears the redline, you can definatley feel it happening. Could possibly be that the actuators are fcuked and not able to hold the boost properly?

Clutch is great, needs a tiny bit more revs to pull away and it judders if you dont ease it in. No launches as yet, Nismo say to do 150 miles before any hanky panky LOL (nearly there already after last night  ) Pedal feels like stock and biting point is fine too. 

Slight oil leak at the back of the rocker cover so will need a new gasket but its not a massive problem at this stage. Apparently there is another small leak at the back of the active unit on the back of the 'box which will also need to be addressed at some point.

It is, without doubt, faster than it was before but i just get the feeling that with the boost dropping off, im not really feeling the full effect. The initial kick is awesome but you can literally feel the boost tailing off, not by much but it definatly happens.

With the PowerFC, i thought if you pressed down in monitor mode, it would display the max values, not happening currently! Anyone?

And last but not least, the famous HICAS wobble!!! Only felt it once before now with the previous setup and that was at "higher speeds" when cornering but only very slight. Now it happens in a straight line at similar speed, TBH i sh1t myself when it did last night!! I've had the suspension set up the same as TPW's Time attack car and Steve @ TDi told me the toe was 7mm out on the back!! Could it be the extra power causing the Hicas to shit itself or would it be down to now having the correct suspension settings that i am now experiencing the previously non-existant wobble?

Looks like its time for a new list of stuff to buy....

AFM's
Gasket set (incl. head gasket)
Uprated actuators
Possible HICAS lock bar (although i would prefer to keep it)
Weight saving is now on the cards too 

Anyway, MASSIVE thanks to Paul Jones (TDi North) and Paul West (TPW on here) for getting her back on the road for me and for a reasonable price too  

Comments and suggestions please guys!!!!!!!!

NO MORE HOTPANTS UNTIL YOU HELP ME OUT LMAO


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i believe you will change your mind regarding your hicas. you will fit a cancel kit or drag rods in no time.

the boost problem, i dont really know, but it can really be your actuators.

and i need a favour. could you please pm me some hints on your suspension setup?

i have no problems with front suspension, but i get massive oversteer probably due to bad tuned rear toe.
give me some figures please.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

no problems, will be popping back to the tuners in the next few days to get a dyno printout so will get the settings then for you. (unless TPW sees this thread and knows his settings off hand)

What do you mean by drag rods mate?


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

its what i have now.
the completly replace hivas bars and also removes the actuator.

i will search for the pic


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

and how about if i learned how to write in english. its the keyboards fault i am sure.

the=they hivas=hicas

=)

here goes


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

How do you find the difference with the handling now? Its just a bit strange when it kicks in when doing ~130mph in a straight line (at Millbrook obviously!) not had a problem until now, cheers for the pic mate, i'm going to seriously look into this.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

What's this HICAS wobble?? I have never noticed that to be honest and I have done some silly speeds.
It's not tramlining in wagon ruts is it? They are pretty wide tires and mine does suffer that quite a bit but there isnt much you can do about it....we obviously don't pay enough road tax's. 

Steve did the settings and has been tweaking them to get even tire wear across the rears and they look pretty flat. 

Toe is 0.5 in front and rear, camber is 1.5 rear and 1.75 fronts.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers mate, no its done it before, lots of people say its to do with the speedo converter as the HICAS still reads in km/h when your doing mph speeds so applies the wrong amount of steer at the wrong time, its done it a couple of times before so its either go back to km/h or junk the hicas!


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Cheers mate, no its done it before, lots of people say its to do with the speedo converter as the HICAS still reads in km/h when your doing mph speeds so applies the wrong amount of steer at the wrong time, its done it a couple of times before so its either go back to km/h or junk the hicas!


Ahhhh. I know what you mean now.
I had my conversion done a different way that doesn't affect the Hicas. IIRC there are 2 ways of doing it. I didn't have the car at the time it was still the other Paul's and he got Andy from GT alarms to do it. Don't ask me what they did though.:nervous:

Am liking the look of those drag bars though. Weight saving could be a possibility afterall.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I dont think it has much of an effect on 33's and 34's as the hicas is electric rather than the hydraulic (~24kg IIRC) on the 32. oh well, if it feels more planted at the rear then it cant be bad! 

Cheers for your help with the car mate, i think it may have weak actuators thats causing the boost to drop slightly, will get some soon and see how i get on


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

I had 7 degrees of toe in removed from my fronts at the weekend - good stuff that 4 wheel laser alignment - fronts were wearing about 5 times quicker than the rears  

BTW, I replied to your "add a friend" request on the PS3 last night (from May 16th!) - sorry, I hadn't spotted it :nervous: 

I registered for GT Academy on GT5 but could only manage 9 seconds worse than the best time (position 1601 in Europe/world  )


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

andyneed4speed said:


> I registered for GT Academy on GT5 but could only manage 9 seconds worse than the best time (position 1601 in Europe/world  )


Ah right, not seen this, may have to have a little looksee tonight!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

It's a compo to win a real drive in a real race in Dubai in 2009. Go to Sony GT5/GT Academy/Language (or www. gtacademy. eu minus the spaces) and register - do this on your PC/laptop coz I didn't have much success trying to do it on the PS3.

You then get a special option in GT5 online events to do a time trial around the Eiger circuit - you need to have bought a 350Z to do the race with (about 36,000 credits).

Car drives like a pig - nevermind Hicas wobble, try severe oversteer in a straight line :runaway:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome  will be on there over the weekend i think!!!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Post your best lap time up if you have a go.

I've only done a few laps and my best lap was 1:29+ The "best in the world" time then was about 1:20  

Dunno how the **** I shave 9 secs off my time  :chuckle:


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

You could always get some practise on the go-karts on sunday andy:chuckle:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

I get even more sideways in a go kart - and especially if driving a GTR afterwards    :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Bit of an update, came home from work on Friday and there was coolant leaking onto the exhaust, water temps shot up to 104!!! Anyway, let it cool and checked the rad which was pretty much empty. Refilled it and turned it over, took her straight back to TDi North on Saturday and when i got there collant was p1ss1ng out near the down pipes/ARB. The lads whipped off the induction pipes etc and it turned out to be a split water hose on the rear turbo. All changed now and running fine, temps never over 84 degrees  Thanks again to the lads at TDi for sorting it for me.

Back to the boost drop/leak. Still seeing 1.2 bar about 4krpm, dropping as i get closer towards the redline, does it 4k seem a bit high to reach that boost level? Should it be making that boost earlier? As soon as it hits 1.2 it starts dropping (i.e. i get 1.2 bar for about 1 or 2 seconds then dies of to around 1bar) 

Dump valves?
Actuators?
Boost leak of some sort? I/C pipes maybe?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Some pics from my recent expeditions to the pod etc....


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

By the way Andy, i did a 1 min 6 sec lap last night  still 6 seconds off the pace though, take the traction control down to 1 (no point in having it off as there is no grip in 1st and second) any higher and you cant get the back end out to get round the hairpins.

BACK TO THE CAR:-

Either HICAS has to go or the speed convertor does, everytime i go over 110 leptons i get a hicas wobble, no change in road surface and in a straight line. I dont like it at all so either i pull the converter and change the clocks to UK/Nismo (i think thats a fix??) or the HICAS gets it!!!

Suggestions?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i have received a notification from the uk government.

"it is hereby written and signed by the queen and the pm, that smigzy is now going to be forced to give you his carbon blade and carbon mirrors."


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep i've seen it too, it says to swap them for your engine


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

yes, no problem.
it only has 3 cylinders and pulls 35bhp
=)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, lets see if these bad boys will help me hold 1.2 bar  just need to fit the buggers now!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

The joy of fitting things ehh !! lol!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, especially these things!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> By the way Andy, i did a 1 min 6 sec lap last night  still 6 seconds off the pace though....


1 min 6 or 1 min 26? I haven't been near GT5 since I posted above. The only time I've touched my PS3 was to have a gander at *name removed to protect the innocent but he works with me and wasn't at the meet on Sunday*'s Blu Ray "art" DVD  :chuckle: :chuckle: Quality was so good you could see each individual hair folicle where they'd shaved their..............armpits :chuckle:

Anyway, disappointed at Pod pictures BUT NO HOTPANTS  

Good luck fitting those actuators - plenty of piping to remove even before you can see the old ones, what make are they? Remember to do it when your engine is stone cold - otherwise 3rd degree burns will ensue


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry, 1 min 26, no idea how you get another 6 seconds off, i reckon 1.25 could be done with a bit of practice but not 1.20 with the stock car. 

Sounds like i need to see this blu ray "art!" A ham sandwich viewed so close you can see the mustard! LOL

Dont worry about the pics, we've still got a few more shows to go to to get some hot pants shots mate!!!


----------



## EL MAMITO USMC (Dec 6, 2007)

nice car, nice chicks exept for the chubby one, but hey fat chicks need love too just not to close to my car jajaja


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Quick update, actuators still to go on, hopefully i'll be able to get some new bits fitted at the same time, im thinking of:-

Adjustable Garrett Actuators
Steel Headgasket
Kevlar Cambelt
Tomei Poncams
Tomei Cam Pulleys
Nismo AFM's

Remap for 1.1 bar low boost, 1.4 bar high boost?

Any thoughts? 

(P.S. oh and those £70k Porsche 911 Carrera S's aint that quick are they  the look on his face was priceless, Skyline smile well and truly intact)


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Adjustable Garrett Actuators
> Steel Headgasket
> Kevlar Cambelt
> Tomei Poncams
> ...


No Nismo hotpants on the list?


----------



## Superted (Jul 31, 2006)

> No Nismo hotpants on the list?



Trust me andy if they were for sale he would have got them already:clap: :clap: :clap: 


Nice thread by the way, its truly amazing to be able to see have ride in this car on regular basis.

Credit to you mate :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Superted said:


> Trust me andy if they were for sale he would have got them already:clap: :clap: :clap:


I normally just wear my Top Secret thong to keep weight to a minimum LOL 

Cheers Ted, much appreciated mate. :bowdown1: BTW you should have seen the 911 drivers face as i cruised past him LMFAO.


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

awesome thread mate. Good luck with all the work you have planed....

loving the 33 and the work you've done so far....

prefer the brunette (fit un) mmmmmmm and the babe in tarten skirt is sweet too....... d;-)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers bud, thanks for the comments!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> I normally just wear my Top Secret thong to keep weight to a minimum LOL


Now that I have to see.............




































NOT!!!!!!!!  :runaway:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, just waiting for Thursday now to see how much travel allowance work have paid me, looking like i need about 1k for parts to take the boost to 1.4bar..... Anyone think i've missed anything? 

Do you think i need uprated head bolts (should i go for stock nissan until i do the internals or go for ARP bolts as the boost is going right up? £200+)

(missing - yes all the bottom end, crank damper, baffled + extended sump, oil and water pump, rad and oil cooler, intercooler and pipes, bearings etc. etc. etc. just for the top end and keeping it under 600hp for now until next year then i can afford to do the internals.)


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

You know you`ll get oil surge under hard excelleration without an extended sump.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

i know, just cant really afford to have the engine out just yet for baffled and extended sump. I always keep the oil bang on maximum but would it be beneficial to overfill it like for trackdays?

Cheers for the reply bud


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

hodgie said:


> You know you`ll get oil surge under hard excelleration without an extended sump.



Your not wrong there!

I overfill mine to top of top mark when tracking it as I don't have the baffled sump. I also have a big catch tank but it quite often still throws the oil out the catch tank!

It's on my list of things to do but it is a big job with engine out.


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Hmm, after the problems I've had working on my Toyota Soarer this weekend, I think I might let TDi North fit all my bits. I take it they did the PowerFC mapping, too?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Certainly did matey! Will be back there soon myself but i'm not giving anything away just yet


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Right, brought her to work this morning, nice cold air for lots of lovely boost methinks....

Nope! trundled the M6 not boosting over 0.5bar because of the traffic, came off onto the A500, so i thought id open her up a bit (c0ck in a 330ci beemer behind  ). As soon as i hit full boost she starts stuttering and holding back, checked the powerFC and its reading exactly 4800mV max. from the AFM's (i know Toby had something like 5115mV on his) could they be maxing out? Or losing "focus" as they get to their limit? I was hitting probably 1.2bar of boost @ 6-7k? Knock was up at 83 max but i had been making some grenades on the way down LOL. Injector duty at 56% (700cc) Put her onto low boost 1.0bar (rich as its mapped for 1.2) and it still did it but i'm not sure whether it was over fuelling or not?

Time for Nismo AFM's and may be a change of plugs i think.

Also, oil pressure seems to be a bit lower than usual, i still get the usual 6bar cold start, but now when warm, the pressure dosent seem to rise as quickly as the revs go up and idle is ~2 bar rather than 3bar. Oil pump? I bloody hope not.

Took her out yesterday and she ran fine to the redline on full boost with colder inlet temps than today although the oil pressure was still a tad on the low side.

Ideas anyone? Will stick the 10sec graph on AFM and knock on the way home.

Cheers!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

That knock value is really high mate. Mine is the 30's when i hit the limiter and have been told thats quite high. I think Toby runs his at 20 max.

The afms should take 5.2v . If i remeber correctly. My Z32's run 4.8 all the time.

If might be your ignition timing out mate hence the high knock?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep, i was thinking that, gona get it up to TDi asap to see what the craic is. Bl00dy weekend before i wanted to RWYB at pod too


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well get it sorted mate and get out there.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Too right bud, definatley need to get it sorted for weekend and get her up the strip. Looks like your not messing about with that PB! Good work!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Cheers mate. Yea well happy and i know there is shed loads more to come out of the current spec so a 10 is a deffo. Just need to sort the gearbox issue's out. 

You spec list looks good mate so you should be sweet


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks mate, just gotta keep adding stuff to the list!! LOL

Fingers crossed i can get it sorted and get a half decent time at the weekend.

Any thought on tyre pressures on street tyres on 18's?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well I was running street tyre's with 16psi front and 14 psi rear but on 17's ,worked well. But trying to stop the car from 140mph to make the first slip road was fun with low tyre pressure's


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LMAO, i think i'll drop to around 18/20psi, cheapo tyres at the minute so i'm expecting it to slip and slide a lot anyhow! 

Any guestimates on a time/trap speed? 480bhp, will be launching at 6.5k


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I was running around 500bhp and it was getting 122 mph so maybe 117-120 mph. Not to sure mate this drag racing stuff is new to me Same as you


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah i'm hoping to get over 115, maybe mid 12's.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well Cliff J on here can do a 12.40 with 380 + bhp. So with your power high 11's mate


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I would sh1t if i got into the 11's mate!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Just come back up the m6 and trying to see what was wrong, AFM voltage up at 4.9v, boost went round to 1.5 bar!!! the warning on the b/c is 1.2 but nothing happened, batterey was flat over a week ago, could that have erased the settings on it? Knock up over 80 again  now its p1ss1ng down so am going to leave it till tomorrow to have a look.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Your boost has never gone that high!
Wonder if the settings on your boost controller have been wiped with the battery going flat? ECU should be fine though.
Other thing is seized actuator. Can that happen?

I'm not upto speed with actuators. I'm more an external wastegate man myself.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I know! had a look at the gain on the high boost setting and it was at zero so it looks like something is amiss! Even on the low boost setting the boost wasn't capped, nor did any of the alarms go off on the b/c. Ive got a new set of actuators here so they may solve the variance in the boost level but i think its more than likely the controller thats malfunctioning. Was working fine yesterday though, no flat battery for a week though, i cant see it losing the settings overnight


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

What boost controller is it? I have the greddy proflec b spec 2 and that never lose's it settings.

If you have over boost either your actuators have stuck shut or the pipe that feeds it has come off or has a hole in it.

I had troubles with my boost controller as the gain was set to high. Turned it down to 10 and i was getting almost 2 bar of boost compared to a crap holding 1.5 bar.

I always start my gain at 10 now and it has made it so much easier to set up.

Good luck finding your problem


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Tried it tonight with the boost controller turned off, she boosted to 0.7 bar and stayed solid as a rock to the redline. Mines a Profec B Spec II as well, not sure how to set them up or i'd have a go myself but i'm pretty sure the gain was at 0 on high boost and 5 on low boost (after its lost settings) which cant be right.

Looks like im off to TDi on Friday afternoon to see the boys work their majic for pod on Sunday, cant be running 0.7bar there or my mate is going to smoke me with his 'charged Type R  LOL

Cheers for the reply bud.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Ben I have a pdf manual for the Profec B Spec II, if you want it fire me an email via pm mate.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

PM Sent bud, thanks!


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Done deal Ben, Good luck


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

They are easy to set up mate. Just set you gain to 10 and go from there. Then just add more boost slowly till you get to 1.2 bar. Play with the gain if it starts to over boost or fall off at the top end.

Once you have it holding 1.2 bar go to the start boost function and you want to get that as close to you desired boost as possible but if its too close you will get over boost. This setting will make your boost more responsive.

The red screens' are warning levels and how much to knock it down by if you hit your boost warning.

Not to bad but its hard to try and type what im trying to say if you know what i mean.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah i think i understand, i'll have a fiddle with it over the next two days and see how we get on.

Thanks a lot for the info bud


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Just had a look at the settings and i'm confused!!

LOW - GAIN 5% - SET GAIN 0.50 - WARNING 1.2 - WARNING L 0%

HIGH - GAIN 10% - SET GAIN 0.00 - WARNING 1.2 - WARNING L 0%

Ideas anyone?

Cheers!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Bump! Any ideas guys? going to run a sensor check on the powerFC at lunch see if anythings amiss there, any ideas on these settings? 

Cheers all!!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I will have to go out to my controller and get an idea again mate then i will give you some settings. As i can't remember the order of settings


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Top man, much appreciated matey!!!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Found some settings on here for 1bar the Mr TweenieRob has posted up so i'll try them on the way home to see what happens.

Gain - 15
Set Gain - 0.9
Warning - 1.1
Warning drop - 5%
Duty - 35


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Right, tried that, boost comes up to 1 bar then drops to 0.9, then back to 1, then it pulls straight through to 1.4! 

Not sure where the 35% duty comes into it? i dont think i have an option for that.



oh and its great having a go at these bikes in the wet LOL


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Just turn the knob without pushing it in and that will be you duty. Once at 35 push the knob in and that will hold that setting.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Great stuff, thanks for your help mate, I'll try it tonight.

Seems that the Bee*R works LOADS better on 0.7 bar, scared the sh1t out of the tailgaiting Saab ar$e bandit this morning LOL


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Just a quick thought; if, when the boost controller is off, i'm seeing 0.7 bar constant, that means the restrictor is still in the stock boost pipe, so if i remove the restrictor the i should see around 1 bar boost? 

How would this work if the stock boost pipes and solenoid is still plumbed in then switch the boost controller on it bypasses the stock stysem allowing boost to go to 1.2+?

I might just run around with 1bar for the time being if thats the case....


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

looks the ****ing tits mate!

and looks as if the mods are making for some nice power gains 

lovely example bro


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers buddy, much appreciated


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

*New for 2009...*

Just a few bits that will be (hopefully) going on over the next 3 months or so, when the cash is available!!!

Nismo AFM's
Tomei Head Gasket, rocker cover gaskets, inlet and exhaust gaskets
Tomei Poncams (260's i think with 9.15 lift)
Remap to 1.5 bar 

Should see ~530hp with these i think?

:thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Just having a think, it might be a bit better to ditch the AFM's and either go D-Jetro/FconPro/Motec (although the motec seems quite pricey!!!) hmmm, decisions, decisions!!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Just having a think, it might be a bit better to ditch the AFM's and either go D-Jetro/FconPro/Motec.....


Who'll do the mapping?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

andyneed4speed said:


> Who'll do the mapping?


All United fans go to Tweenierob.

I have started to call Tweenierob gaffer now.

Everything seems to fall into place better since i had my transfer.

We even won the European Trophy

I suppose fans of other clubs will have there doubts. But so did Chelsea last weekend, They got spanked like our other rivals.

And we can all read in between the lines.:clap::clap:


Mick:thumbsup:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Sweet car mate, just read your thread from the start, cou[ple of things, the two problems you have been having, firstly the rear end wobble. had it on my r34 as alot of people, the thing that sorted it out was letting the battery drain for a day, making sure all 4 wheels are straight and then connecting the battery back up, apparently all the sensors re-configer themselves, your battery has died a few time has it not?

Secondly, you mentioned after giving your car some stick that the oil pressure was not the same.
You said it seemed as the pressure was not building as quickly as your revs as you had noticed before, lm quite sure your bearing are on ther way out.

They probably will not go anytime soon but, slow build of oil pressure is defo a sign that they are on there way out.
You can leave it and deal with it when it happens but run the risk of damaging your crank or just have a refresher and get it all sorted for when you have all the rest of your goodies put.

Trust me, the exact same thing happened to a friends car, he was gutted especialy after waiting to put his uprated parts only for the engine to spin a bearing.
Seems the chance is greater when you put the engine under more strain.

I opologise if l bring bad tidings, but better safe than sorry.


:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

PMSL @ Mick, reds were awesome mate, couldnt be happier with them at the mo, Giggs is a bl00dy legend.

Cheers Nozza, yeah i was kinda thinking the same thing, its been my daily driver for over 8 months now, a runabout is due in the next few weeks so with the cash i will be saving in petrol, i should be able to rebuild at some point this year. If i'm going to do it, it'll be the whole hog, built to handle over 800 and slap a T51 on, just cant beat that noise 
Its going to take a while as pretty much everything will have to be done to make sure its perfect. I'm not in the habit of doing things twice lol.

I'll have a bash at the battery/wheel alignment at the weekend see if it helps!

Had a play with the boost controller again last night:

35/35/1.15/1.2/0% - Up to 1.19bar then drop to 0.86 constant - AFM's 4850mV

41/35/1.15/1.2/0% - Up to 1.21bar the drop to 0.96 constant - AFM's 4920mV

Both 3rd gear pulls, tried the latter in 5th this morning (cold intake temps!!) and knock shot to 60!!

Definatley maxing them out, woops lol!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

This car will be broken for parts, beginning this weekend


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Hook me up Benny boy and don't forget.... mates rates


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, you know it mate.


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

??? Broken? Noooo! 

What good bits have you got?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I know mate, gutted. All the bits on this thread should be available mate bar the rear spats, ecu and the fuel pump i think.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Gutted for ya mate, what happened to it?

dibs on:-

What size are the injectors and size of fuel rail? PM me with ya price your looking for depending on size of injectors and price on fuel pump please mate.....coil packs aswell


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Fuel rail is stock mate, injectors are 700's or 720 sards, think i had about 56% duty cycle at 1.2 bar at [email protected]

Bit of a difficult story with what happened to be honest mate. 

I was involved in a fatal RTA with a pedestrian one night in January. Said party ran out from behind a sign on a 60mph dual carridgeway. I didnt see anything, the windscreen just went through. Pulled over and there was the casualty lay there. I ran over and administered CPR for 15mins but unfortunatly (with the help of 3 off duty nurses who arrived after 15 mins) was unable to save them. All has been closed out now with regards to the police etc. I was told that i couldnt have done anything more, either before or after the impact and that most people wouldn't have done what i did. I dont see it like that, i did what any other normal person would do. IMO.

Insurers have said the car is a total loss. Its not but thats how they are viewing it, wouldnt take too much to get her back on the road. Not sure i want to drive it again so thats why i've decided to break her and close this chapter. 

2009's started sh1te.:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot

Fcuked my head up massively but i'm nearly back to normal now (was never a full picnic anyway  lol)

......BUT back driving and back to work again, no more sleeping tablets and i want to get back in a GTR asap. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

****, was that you who hit that girl on the east lancs?

The idiot was playing chicken with cars or something? you'd think they'd have more sense!!

gutted you lost your car over it mate,


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah that was me mate.


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

gutted for you, i can see you poored alot of time and effort in to the car.

chin up though, wasn't your fault at all from what i read in the paper. i can't remember when i was that age of ever thinking, i know i'll run out in front of a car doing 60mph.

you moving on to another GTR then?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Hell yeah!

Lighter and more powerful!!


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

good, right answer:thumbsup: lighter, faster, meaner!

look forward at seeing it some time, i keep meaning to get along to a meet at some point.(when my car is finally fully mapped)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

You should come down anyway mate, i've been to 3 now in other peoples cars, and not Skylines either, i'm a disgrace lol


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

well i'll keep an eye out for the next one mate. my car should be fully mpped by the 11th barring any problems.

also hope you find a nice R32 to replace the '33.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers buddy


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats one story, all credit to you tho. And all the best. Look forward to seeing your next creation as they sound awesome.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers Mikey, much appreciated mate.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Fuel rail is stock mate, injectors are 700's or 720 sards, think i had about 56% duty cycle at 1.2 bar at [email protected]
> 
> Bit of a difficult story with what happened to be honest mate.
> 
> ...





Totally gutted for you mate, i was in the same boat only four weeks ago i knocked down a 12yr old girl where im working at the moment...i didnt see her she ran out from a parked van onto my blind side and hit my wing etc etc...will spare you the details she was extremely lucky she had observation in hospital over night but got away with cuts and bruises...so i totally know where your coming from. I felt poo for a few weeks and didnt sleep well at all. The little girl has rang me and apologised to me im just thankful she was ok. What a head F*** mate.....get back into a gtr and 1/4mile those ghosts!!!....Will take the injectors just let me know how much you want for em mate and the coilpacks/:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply bud.:bowdown1:

Jesus mate, she was lucky! 

Its not easy is it. But your right about getting back in the hot seat !

Should have the car back by weekend so i'll PM you when i've got everything sorted out buddy!

:smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Thanks for the reply bud.:bowdown1:
> 
> Jesus mate, she was lucky!
> 
> ...



Good man! Thats the spirit to exercise those demons.....Your right its not easy one bit, but it does get easier. Nice one bud.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Remember when we discussed this few month back it's good to see you back on here

Onwards to 32 ownership!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

What its all about..........





















:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
ahmen to that brother!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

matty32 said:


> Remember when we discussed this few month back it's good to see you back on here
> 
> Onwards to 32 ownership!


Cheers matey :bowdown1:


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

all good to you smigz

sorry for the stupid questions


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LMAO, dont be daft mate, all good 

I'll be back in an R in no time !!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i know so.

at that time was wondering that you would be another happy owner of a flawless dawes device...


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, within weeks hopefully, all will be revealed


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

sorry to interject, but there seems to be a significant lack of girls in hot pants in this thread lately....


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm sure we can get it back on track with the start of the 09 show season upon us!!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Good - and as NW rep you need to insist that all females under the age of 35 have to come to our meets in hotpants :chuckle:


----------

